# Problem installing www/firefox-esr on 9-stable



## execve (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi,

I am running 9-stable (rev 257886) on amd64. 

www/firefox-esr builds OK, but doesn't install anymore. Previously I had the 17.x version and that was OK. 

My configuration:


```
===> The following configuration options are available for firefox-esr-24.1.0_1,1:
     DBUS=on: D-Bus IPC system support
     DEBUG=off: Install debug symbols
     GCONF=off: GConf configuration backend support
     GIO=on: GIO for file I/O
     GNOMEUI=off: libgnomeui support module
     GNOMEVFS2=off: GnomeVFS2 (virtual file system) support
     GSTREAMER=off: Multimedia support via GStreamer
     LIBPROXY=off: Proxy support via libproxy
     LOGGING=off: Additional log messages
     OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS=on: Use extra compiler optimizations
     PGO=off: Use Profile-Guided Optimization
     PROFILE=off: Build with profiling support
     TEST=off: Build and/or run tests
====> Options available for the single AUDIO: you have to select exactly one of them
     ALSA=on: ALSA audio architecture support
     PULSEAUDIO=off: PulseAudio sound server support
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

The error I get while doing `make install` is in the attached text file. I cannot see a PR raised for this... however I want to check here before I ask on the mailing lists.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 10, 2013)

You should take a look to the reported bug 872439 which it also includes a patch to fix this issue.


----------



## execve (Nov 10, 2013)

I now did a `make rmconfig` to reset the port configuration to the default and then rebuilt Firefox.


```
===> The following configuration options are available for firefox-esr-24.1.0_1,1:
     DBUS=on: D-Bus IPC system support
     DEBUG=off: Install debug symbols
     GCONF=off: GConf configuration backend support
     GIO=on: GIO for file I/O
     GNOMEUI=off: libgnomeui support module
     GNOMEVFS2=off: GnomeVFS2 (virtual file system) support
     GSTREAMER=on: Multimedia support via GStreamer
     LIBPROXY=off: Proxy support via libproxy
     LOGGING=on: Additional log messages
     OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS=off: Use extra compiler optimizations
     PGO=off: Use Profile-Guided Optimization
     PROFILE=off: Build with profiling support
     TEST=off: Build and/or run tests
====> Options available for the single AUDIO: you have to select exactly one of them
     ALSA=on: ALSA audio architecture support
     PULSEAUDIO=off: PulseAudio sound server support
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

And guess what... the problem is solved. I don't know why compiler optimisation is causing this... but as of now this is a workaround; so I mark this topic as SOLVED.


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 10, 2013)

Yep, generally is recommended to build ports(7)() using the default configuration options. So after you ran `make rmconfig` has disabled the problematic option/s.


----------

